# Sciaenochromis spilostichus type



## intern13 (May 11, 2015)

I have been looking for some information on these guys but cant find anything on the web, any info would be appreciated.

thanks

John


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Undescribed deepwater fish. Searching, did find a supposed picture and a couple of stock references for a Sciaenochromis Spilostichus Makokola.

Little is known, Koning's book just shows fish caught and brought out of the water, too deep for him to observe. Maybe it is a new import, if they actually have that fish. Certainly a rare fish in the hobby.

Probably kept like a Lithobates. Would not be as colorful as a Fryeri male, but then they are unique.


----------



## intern13 (May 11, 2015)

saw these guys on cichlidenstadl list

have looked in a few sites but nil info - not sure if anyone has got them recently as imports


----------



## intern13 (May 11, 2015)

any assistance or info would be appreciated


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've checked the major references and this fish is only pictured as preserved specimens and as Noki said, almost nothing is known. Not sure anyone has anything to offer, thus the lack of replies.

Do you own some?


----------



## intern13 (May 11, 2015)

Yes, I do have some just wanted to know whether anyone had any further infromation


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

We just bought 10 juveniles, around 2-3". We should compare notes as they grow. I believe they were recently re-classified; they used to be Mylochromis spilostichtus.


----------

